# How about we post a pic or two of our hogs?!



## Buddysmom (Apr 20, 2019)

Here’s my Buddy, 8 weeks old (or so that’s what I was told, lol). Picture was taken this evening while he was out roaming and snacking on a little bit of apple!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

Here's Mecki, just over 11 weeks old.


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Here’s my cuddle bear Pugsley...he’s four months and my first.
I know you said one or two but he’s doubly cute so you get four lol


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Her majesty, Christina Hedguilera

(Im just IN LOVE with the second picture cause you can see her bat fangs lol)


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aj.t said:


> (Im just IN LOVE with the second picture cause you can see her bat fangs lol)


I cant see them.. maybe I'm blind !!

All your little hogs are so cute !! I'd love to share some of Holly but I still cant add pictures anymore and I still have no idea why !!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

My child, Coco. She's the best. She recently turned 1, although I adopted her when she was 7 months old.


----------



## moustachemoose (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's Miss Penelope Primrose! (Poppy or Pibble for short!) She was exactly eight weeks old yesterday :smile:


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Here's my little devil, Igor! Lol I love my boy. 
I'm not sure how old he is. He's a mature male, but apparently maturity can be reached at different ages so, idk 😂


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

They are ALL SOOOOO CUTE😍


----------



## Bulletthepooper (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello this is bullet and he is 2.5 months old. My first hedgehog and I’m loving and learning every minute &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

Here's Sandwich bright and beautiful at about 5 months old. Here she is shortly after her 4th birthday, taking a snooze. She'll be 5 soon and has become a bit more camera shy.


----------



## melvic (May 20, 2019)

Quill ❤ aka Star Lord


----------



## Hedgemon (Aug 22, 2019)

Here's some of the Hedgemon! 
She's pretty cuddly; likes being held too! Her 'grumpy, just-waking-up' face is hilarious! :grin:


----------

